# meşgulum / meşgulüm? (Palatal L)



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know the correct spelling:

_Meşgul*u*m / Meşgul*ü*m_

Teşekkürler!


----------



## spiraxo

Hi Pitt,

meşgul*ü*m

http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/

*Meşgul  * 
_*sıfat (l ince okunur) * Arapça meş¦°l_                        1. _sıfat_ Bir işle uğraşan, iş görmekte olan: "_Belediye doktoru, kışın kimya tecrübeleri ile meşguld*ü*._" - *S. F. Abasıyanık*


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! I have another question. The adjective *yorgun* is used with *-um* = *yorgunum* (vocalharmony u = um). Why is the adjective *meşgul *used wıth *-üm *= *meşgulüm*?

Selamlar


----------



## ouzhantekin

Hi Pitt,

It is because the consonant "L" is clear there OR velarized (palatal L)... Thats why even though it must be "u" that is following after "l", however, since it is a velarized "L" we say "ü" after it. Similarly;

kabul (acceptance) -- kabulüm (my acceptance)  NOT kabulum ..

Oh God,  it is hard to explain... =)


----------



## spiraxo

Hi Pitt,

A hint:
*(l ince okunur) *in the explanation of *meşgul* is a warning and means palatal L.


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

This is just a pronunciation issue. Turkish has two types of L's. İnce and kalın. 

Turkish words with vowels a ı o u (almost) never have the ince L. However, most of the loanwords from Arabic and French have the ince L with vowels a ı o u nearby due to their such pronunciation in these languages. There are exceptions of course e.g. bakkal, kaşkol. 

In addition, we might pronounce English loanwords with the ince-palatal L even though such pronunciation is not respected in English. For instance the english word 'full' and gol are pronounced with the ince-palatal L. So you would say 'Lokanta fulmüş' (Apparently the restaurant is full). We tend to pronounce western words with the French pronunciation. The pronunciation of L in dolar, futbol are usually with the kalın L, but ince L pronunciation is used by many people as well.

A good dictionary should be noting the ince L as Spiraxo has pointed out.


----------



## Pitt

Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Black4blue

ecdadihifzeylerdi said:


> There are exceptions of course e.g. bakkal, kaşkol.



Just wondering. Doesn't bakkal come from bak-kal... or is it a foreign word? Am I too ignorant..


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

someone had mentioned here in this forum the same thing, but given the fact that there is a root b-q-l in arabic relates to things about groceries, and many words derived from that root including bakkal meaning the grocerer, i would assume that it is originally arabic.

nisanyan also thinks it's from arabic.
http://www.nisanyansozluk.com/?k=bakkal


----------

